# Replace H20-100 with H25 - Will This Work?



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I am currently running MRV in unsupported mode with my current H20-100 not participating (see Current Configuration). I want to replace the H20-100 with a H25 and also add the H25 to my MRV setup so it can see my two DVR's. Will the Proposed Configuration work as pictured or have I missed something?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

It probably would. DECA's are pretty cheap on ebay though.

If you really don't want DECA, I'd plug the CCK into the switch to keep MRV traffic out of the router.

EDIT: Oh, and don't forget add band stop filters to the rest of your receivers (except the H25 ).


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

The need for BSF's is the main question I have. I have seen conflicting reports here in many posts. Do I or do I not need BSF's on every rcvr except for the H25 with this configuration?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> The need for BSF's is the main question I have. I have seen conflicting reports here in many posts. Do I or do I not need BSF's on every rcvr except for the H25 with this configuration?


Yes you do. Pre Hx24 receivers need a receiver DECA or BSF to protect the sat tuners from signal overload if DECA is being used.

Alternatively, if you isolate the H25 and the CCK to a single 2-way green label splitter, a single BSF on the splitter input would also be sufficient.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> Yes you do. Pre Hx24 receivers need a receiver DECA or BSF to protect the sat tuners from signal overload if DECA is being used.
> 
> Alternatively, if you isolate the H25 and the CCK to a single 2-way green label splitter, a single BSF on the splitter input would also be sufficient.


I count three places for a BSF:
input of splitter, outputs for the two 21s.
This doesn't need another splitter and contains the DECA between the 25 & CCK.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I count three places for a BSF:
> *input of splitter*, outputs for the two 21s.
> This doesn't need another splitter and contains the DECA between the 25 & CCK.


Would there be any functional difference to have the BSF on the HR20 instead of the input to the splitter?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> Would there be any functional difference to have the BSF on the HR20 instead of the input to the splitter?


"Not really", but if another receiver was added on that side of the SWiM, no more BSFs would be needed.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "Not really", but if another receiver was added on that side of the SWiM, no more BSFs would be needed.


OK, that's what I figured. I just wasn't sure if there was some RF "magic" going on with the placement of the BSF that was important.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

So net is I just have to put a BSF on the 3 rcvrs I am not yet moving to DECA? I will be migrating the other 3 rcvrs over to DECA as I replace them. BTW, the reason I have the HR20-700 by itself on the SWiM 1 leg is in prep for replacing it with a HR34.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> So net is I just have to put a BSF on the 3 rcvrs I am not yet moving to DECA? I will be migrating the other 3 rcvrs over to DECA as I replace them. BTW, the reason I have the HR20-700 by itself on the SWiM 1 leg is in prep for replacing it with a HR34.


"Rule of thumb": once there is a DECA signal, each receiver needs a DECA or BSF.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Could he not just put his CCK and a single BSF in line to the splitter from the H25?

When I set up my first H25 this was how it went until I added a second H25 several months later. Worked great.

I get where you are headed but his future model is yet unknown (toss in an HR34) on the leg with the H25 move the single BSF to the line into the splitter.

Unless I'm out in left field (which is highly likely) he could get by on a single BSF to bring up the H25.

Don "time to head home now" Bolton


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks everybody! Updated diagrams attached. Any reason I can't put the BSF's on the outputs of the SWiM/Splitter as shown or do they absolutely need to be attached right at the rcvr end?

(note that I corrected the Equipment Room lines. Even though the HR20-700 and the current H20-100/future H25 are in an "equipment room" it is a different equipment room)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> Thanks everybody! Updated diagrams attached. Any reason I can't put the BSF's on the outputs of the SWiM/Splitter as shown or do they absolutely need to be attached right at the rcvr end?
> 
> (note that I corrected the Equipment Room lines. Even though the HR20-700 and the current H20-100/future H25 are in an "equipment room" it is a different equipment room)


There isn't any reason, which is how I suggested to place them, and "for that matter", I'd move the BSF from the HR20-700 over to the splitter's input.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

"veryoldschool" said:


> There isn't any reason, which is how I suggested to place them, and "for that matter", I'd move the BSF from the HR20-700 over to the splitter's input.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Rule of thumb": once there is a DECA signal, each receiver needs a DECA or BSF.


I must have missed the BSF advice change, I used to think that only HR20's not on DECA needed them but now advice is for all pre-Hx-24's?

I haven't had any obvious problems with 5 HR-21's and 22's that were on a DECA-enabled SWM, but were networked via ethernet.

Now it just so happened that I recently switched 3 of those 5 off the DECA SWM to their own SWM, leaving two, but what problems other than theoretical harm to the receivers could there be?

I ask because I simply would see occasional packets not sent for playback, possibly Sat not found on very rare occasions when there shouldn't have been, which would be fixed by a reset. Is that the sort of problem I would have seen?

I will probably go ahead and get a couple of BSF's for the remaining two HR receivers anyways.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

Non-internal Deca models (ie all except HR24, H25, HR34) would need a BSF somewhere to block the Deca signal from hitting it

the Ethernet capable models can instead of a BSF have a Deca but ether one will be there to block the Deca signal from the receiver


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

doctrsnoop said:


> I must have missed the BSF advice change, I used to think that only HR20's not on DECA needed them but now advice is for all pre-Hx-24's?
> 
> I haven't had any obvious problems with 5 HR-21's and 22's that were on a DECA-enabled SWM, but were networked via ethernet.
> 
> ...


This is one of those "some do and some don't" see a problem.
Those that do: the DECA signal hits the tuner at a high enough level, that even though it's out of band, the chip will still show some distortion in the reception.

BTW this isn't a change, but maybe just a better way to remember.
DirecTV likes to make "lists" of yes/no, and not bother to give a simple "why" that covers all.
This came up not long ago over the THR22, where "nobody thought" about it as being a HR22, which "was on the list".


----------

